# Betta Toys



## King of Candlesticks (Feb 11, 2008)

There was a post a while back about someone who used fishing lures (without hooks obviously) as toys for their betta. They'd put them in the tank and then the betta would play and attack it. Has anyone ever tried this with their betta/ what kind of lure would work best? 

Thanks!


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

ive never heard of that but i do the same with real food. just so he's doesnt feal teased when he finds out the lure is not real and so he wouldnt hurt him (emotionaly and phisically :lol: ) you would need a really small lure for the little guy


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

I use real bloodworms too....


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

haha ive never heard of that but thats hilarious.

what i do, is i put the very tip of my finger in the water and zoom it all around the tank. bagel goes NUTS and assaults my finger and when she finally catches it and bited me liek eight times, i drop in some flakes or a pellet. meal time fun yay!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I've heard of people putting ping pong balls in and since they float the betta goes crazy chasing it around.


----------



## King of Candlesticks (Feb 11, 2008)

Haha Ping Pong balls would be hilarious I might try that thanks!


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

I use ping pong balls with Goldfish in a pond...hillarious! They pop them up outta the water!


----------



## perculus (Jan 26, 2007)

Mine also like to attack my finger and chase me away while flaring up, I pretend to run away when they attack and that makes them feel like big bettas  
Also they love to play with marimo balls! If your balls are happy enough they wil make bubbles and bettas like to pick at them and chase the bubbles upwards.
They also like fresh almond leaves that have not sunk yet, they push them around.
Bettas are sooooo cute and overflowing with personality! I love them!


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

what is a marimo ball?


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260263077720


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

does it stay green and living ..like an aquarium plant? Does it make a mess in the tank?


----------



## perculus (Jan 26, 2007)

Its almost imposible to kill and acts kinda like a little filter sponge. You need to take it out and rinse and squeeze it once in a while to clean it. It also seems to prevent algea growth in tank,neat!


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Really! What a cool thing..I am going to get some ..Thanks for sharing Perculus!


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

definatley go with ping pong balls


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh! I have a Marimo ball!! They are really neat actually. Mine doesn't bubble though? Or maybe I don't notice. 

I bought it under the impression I was going to be able to pull it apart and root it onto a rock or something to make it look mossy. Lol but nope. Turns out its just a ball of algae that grows somewhere in japan or china or something. It sits on the bottom of lakes and the current rolls them around and thats how they get bigger. Then when they are big enough you can split it up and make smaller balls.


----------



## perculus (Jan 26, 2007)

Marimo balls make little bubbles alot when put in clean fresh water and put under high light conditions. They make so many they float to the surface!

I had one huge marimo and I cut it into 6 pieces and sew them into the shape of a ball with nylon line and now they are growing and I cant even tell they were made by me. Neet!


----------

